# compressor motor!



## richg (Jan 25, 2018)

Question to all, I have a 80 gal two stage two cylinder unit with a 7.5hp motor witch is dead, my question is can I put a 5hp motor on this?


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

My IR has the same configuration and the motor failed at 11 years old. Initially the $1,000 quote for a new motor scared me off but I found a local motor rebuilder, bearings and a full set of capacitors and $300 it's like new again.


----------

